# Aftermarket J-bars?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

high-density foam, purchased wherever you can purchase high-density foam

cut to shape


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Tognar Ski and Snowboard Boot Fitting Tools, Insoles, Footbeds and Inserts


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Extremo said:


> Tognar Ski and Snowboard Boot Fitting Tools, Insoles, Footbeds and Inserts


Good link. They're nice and cheap too. They have 2 options: ones shaped like an L and one shaped like a C. Wonder which one is better...


----------



## Halborr (Oct 5, 2009)

I just put some camp foam I had (from making Belegarth weapons) behind the heel of my boots and it seems (I haven't tried it out on the hill yet) to keep my heel down, so whatever works works, I guess. :thumbsup:


----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

:dunno: I get them for free from my local ski shop


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

pmoa said:


> :dunno: I get them for free from my local ski shop


So why dont you send him some?


----------

